# Lots of bottles......



## woody (Jun 8, 2004)

I found an old farm dump yesterday that hadn't been dug.
 Nothing later than 1900.
 I must have found 50 whole bottles from the 1860-1900 era.
 Lots of them I left as they were plain unembossed medicines.
 The one killer bottle that was broken was an A.M. Binninger bottle in a yellow/olive color.
 I did find lots of whiskey bottles from Boston, lots of medicine bottles and one open pontil unembossed bottle that was whole.
 Lots of broken bottles, such as old fruit jars, dishes, plates.
 It seemed to be used as the main dump in the late 1800's.
 There were Dr.Kilmers', Dr. Pierces', and other local medicine bottles.
 The usual Hoods' Sarsaparilla but others that I will list here that I've never heard of before, and I do alot of digging.
 One is "Mrs. Potter New York & London No.1", in an amber 3" smooth base.
 Another is a "Bush's Argentine Hair Dye, Almond No.1 Water, Lowell, Mass". Smooth base blown in a mold,aqua.
 We've all heard of Baker's Flavoring Extract bottles, right?
 I found what appears to be the original, clear, BIM, "Maurice Baker & Cos. Flavoring Extracts, Laboratory, Portland, Me."
 All in all, this has been the best dump I've dug in the past two years.
 I will post some pictures, soon.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jun 8, 2004)

You lucky DOGG Woody !!![][][]


----------



## luvtodig (Jun 8, 2004)

So cool Woody[]  can hardly wait to see the pics[8D]  good luck with further digging!


----------



## woody (Jun 8, 2004)

Here's a picture of the Mrs. Potter bottle. Has anyone ever seen this bottle and what does the No.1 stand for.
 I'm assuming it's some sort of hair product.


----------



## woody (Jun 8, 2004)

Here is what I believe is the original "Bakers Flavoring Extract" bottle.


----------



## woody (Jun 8, 2004)

Here's the "Bush's Argentine Hair Dye" from Lowell, Mass.
 This bottle is somewhat stained as the glass is sick from being in the ground.


----------



## woody (Jun 8, 2004)

Here's some of the spoils of the last two days.


----------



## woody (Jun 8, 2004)

I forgot to mention in the above picture, notice the pipe made from a deers' antler.
 That's a first for me.
 There were other clay pipes in the dump, also.

 This is what I look for in a "good" bottle.


----------



## woody (Jun 8, 2004)

Here's a nice perfume bottle I found along with a sterling thimble.
 I don't know how I ever spotted the thimble, it just seemed to pop out of nowhere.


----------



## woody (Jun 8, 2004)

I also found an unlisted Skilton and Foote Bunker Hill Pickels Fruit Jar, although it was broken.[]
 This fruit jar is unlisted in the Red Book of Fruit Jars #9, in an aqua color, quart.
 This should be my second new listing in the Red Book.


----------



## woody (Jun 8, 2004)

Yes, That's the same, except yours is the No. 2 and the one I found is the No. 1.

 I believe I have dug it out, the dump, although I might have overlooked something.
 It was a fairly good sized dump that yielded some pretty nice bottles for the little time I dug there.
 Lots of broken bottles and I don't recall seeing one ABM bottle in the whole dump.
 Dumps like this are getting few and far between,nowadays, but I 'm a firm believer if you're persistant it will eventually pay off.
 Most times when I'm out looking for an old dump I don't find anything.
 That is a Warner's Safe Kidney and Liver Cure, although after I got it home I noticed there is a line in it.[&o]
 There were two in the dump. The other was completely broken.
 I've dug at least a dozen whole Warner's over the years.
 I'll take more pictures when I have a chance to clean them up better.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jun 8, 2004)

Congratulations Woody![] Finding pits like that is what makes ya have sweet dreams. I agree that they are harder and harder to come by, but there is always another one waiting somewhere. We just have to look a little harder and longer.  Happy Diggin,  Kelley


----------



## leebran20 (Jun 9, 2004)

Terrific news and finds, Woody. Makes me itchy reading about it and looking at the photos; I'm gonna get to dig Friday and haven't been for three weeks. BTW, you guys are spoiled over there in the East, strictly defining a "good" bottle as one that's pontiled. I guess it's relative depending on where you're from, because while we definitely get pumped here on the rare occasion we luck into a pontiled pit, none of the bottles save an iron-pontiled soda (of which only one is known) could be local, so really good (lots of variety and high-priced items) for us is usually 1900-10.


----------



## woody (Jun 15, 2004)

I went back to the same dump today to double check it and found some bottles I overlooked.
 Another "Mrs. Potters" in amber.
 2 "Fellow's Chemists" BIM in aqua.
 More unembossed medicines.
 Also, what appears to be a handle for a cane or walking stick.
 It looks to be made of some type of bone or ivory. Two pieces glued together to form the handle. It could be an early form of plastic, like bakelite.


----------



## woody (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks Jeff, I'll try that.
 Here's a picture of the "Fellow's Chemist" bottle.
 I still need to clean it some more, but it looks like it'll clean up nice.
 I dug two of these today.


----------



## woody (Jun 15, 2004)

Here's a group of bottles out of that dump that I have cleaned up, minus a few that still need cleaning.


----------



## Pontiled (Jun 15, 2004)

Quick note (we're having one heck of a storm), but some of the Marchisi bottles go back to the Civil War. There's not much to look at, but it is quite scarce!  Keep digging!


----------



## woody (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks, Mike.
 The bottle is embossed "J.B. Marchisi M.D. Utica, N.Y."
 Early smooth base.


----------



## woody (Jun 15, 2004)

Here's a "Sperm Sewing Machine Oil" bottle along with a round glass bubble that I don't know what it is.
 Any clues on the round glass bubble that is open on the bottom????


----------



## woody (Jun 15, 2004)

Here is what I believe the earliest "Vaseline" bottle made.
 Blown in a mold with a rolled lip.
 Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## old digger (Jun 15, 2004)

Woody, your luck makes an old lady diggers heart go thump. Makes me want to hit the trail even with the storms popping up here in Ms. also. Finds like yours will put the spark back in everyone here, thanks for sharing, great finds!


----------



## woody (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks Old Digger, although you're never too old.
 Here's the unembossed pontil medicine jar I'm starting to clean.
 Nice crude bottle that was made 1845-1860, I'd say.


----------



## pabottles (Jun 15, 2004)

Good stuff you got there ,Woody!I am new here but have been diggin' and finding bottles since I was a kid of 10 or 11.That dump we used to go to  was just like the one you got all the neat stuff you have displayed.Good luck on your endeavour!I need a day off from work and maybe with luck I can do some searching and finding too.


----------



## woody (Jun 15, 2004)

Welcome aboard, Pabottles.
 I hope you find something REALLY good!!![]


----------



## bigkitty53 (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey Woody,
                  Some nice finds there mate.I really like the oil! I'll hazard a guess on your 'bubble' might be an old dosage cup for medicine-have you measured it's capicity? Ounce,2 tablespoons maybe? That's my guess though I could be way off.Your vasiline looks like the oldest style I've ever found-seams quit on the shoulder?Anyway,cool finds-glad some of us are finding stuff worth bringing home![:'(]

 KAT


----------



## luvtodig (Jun 16, 2004)

Cool finds Woody[8D]  love the pics! keep them coming..on the "bubble" how about an eye wash cup????  just a guess[&:]..good luck finding more bottles[]


----------



## woody (Jun 21, 2004)

That would make sense, Medbottle.
 I've never dug one before but I have heard of them.
 Thanks for your help in finding out what it is.
 It sounds like that is what it was.


----------



## woody (Jun 21, 2004)

Here's another one I haven't dug before.
 C.L. Cotton's Flavoring Extracts


----------



## woody (Jun 21, 2004)

Flavoring Extracts


----------



## woody (Jun 21, 2004)

Here's a "Fellows & Co Chemist's St. John N.B."
 A Canadian bottle from New Brunswick, I believe.
 Maybe some of the Canadian collectors know better than me.


----------



## woody (Jun 21, 2004)

Here's a very rare "Whitwell's Liquid Improved Opodeldoc"

 Open Pontiled in a clear glass, rare. Maybe unlisted.


----------



## woody (Jun 21, 2004)

Another view.


----------



## woody (Jun 21, 2004)

Here's my favorite find.
 A Stoddard "Farley's Ink", open pontil, extremely rare in olive/amber color.


----------



## woody (Jun 21, 2004)

Another view.


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Jun 21, 2004)

Hi Woody

 Great bottles! I especially like the Farley Ink - what a sweet color.  The Opodeldoc is a nice  bottle as well.  I have two different sized Ammoniated Opodeldoc bottles put up by S. C. Knight of South Berwick, Maine.  The label says it's good for: fresh burns and freezes, contracted cords, lame stomach, ague in the face, spinal affections, etc. - opodeldoc was quite a medicine!

 Sam


----------



## deepwoods (Jun 22, 2004)

Woody alright! Did you use the detector to find that spot? Also Im wondering if that          Cottons could be a misspelled Coltons Extract which Ive dug before-it looks like one.       That pipe is very cool to.Those type of spots are so great cause you never know what'l    pop up-must have been a blast.Btw-Steve Gadd goes to the coffee shop I frequent in       the city,not that I know him.


----------



## woody (Jun 22, 2004)

Wow, Steve Gadd. He 's an awesome drummer.
 You must live in the Rochester, N.Y. area.

 I always use my metal detector when I go out looking for bottles.
 It doesn't miss much.


----------



## Tandy (Jun 22, 2004)

[] Dear Woody,
                            I read with a great deal of interest you posts about the old farm dump. Lots of interest! I only wish that the dump I "frequent" held such promise. Unfortunately, it dates from around 1920 to 1960, so a lot of the bottles found are common. Occasionally, a gem is found.

 About the Fellows & Co, St. John, N. B. 

 If my memory serves me correctly, this chemist made a "Spirit(s) of Hypophosphite" which is fairly easy to find over here in South Australia.

 Cheers,

                                                                                                  Tandy, Adelaide, S. A.


----------



## woody (Jun 22, 2004)

The common ones I find here in New Hampshire, USA, are "Syrup of Hypophosphites" by Dr. Fellows. I believe that is what you meant.
 You don't find the "Chemists" ones as often.
 Thanks for your interest in my posts, Tandy.
 The dumps I dig could go back to the late 1700's, if you're lucky.


----------



## deepwoods (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah Woody, Im just outside Rochester, been digging for 8 yrs and still havnt dug a         Warners Safe yet-go figure.I have dug a few Log Cabin bottles though,that are supposed. to be scarcer-weird. Hey speaking of drummers,Elvin Jones R.I.P


----------

